# Γλωσσικός απορωσισμός στην Ουκρανία (και σπαρτιατική μίμηση)



## Earion (Sep 29, 2022)

*Γλωσσική κάθαρση. Πώς ο ουκρανικός στρατός εγκαταλείπει τη σοβιετική στρατιωτική αργκό*

Λβιβ, 16 Αυγούστου 2022​
_Αντί να λένε «Γκρουζ 200», όπως λέγονται οι απώλειες μάχης στη σοβιετική αργκό, οι Ουκρανοί προτρέπονται να λένε «Να στσίτι» (Na shchyti), «Πάνω στην ασπίδα». Μιλήσαμε με στρατιωτικούς, ιστορικούς και συγγραφείς που υπηρετούν σήμερα στο στρατό για το πόσο νόημα έχουν τέτοιου είδους αντικαταστάσεις, για άλλα δείγματα σοβιετικής στρατιωτικής αργκό που έχουν ριζώσει στη γλώσσα μας και για τον τρόπο με τον οποίο αυτό επηρεάζει τη νοοτροπία των Ουκρανών._

Ο ρωσο-ουκρανικός πόλεμος ενεργοποίησε διαδικασίες σε πολλούς τομείς. Αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ουκρανία βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη όχι μόνο μια διαδικασία αποκαθήλωσης του κομουνισμού αλλά και του ρωσισμού. Οι Ουκρανοί ξεφορτώνονται μαζικά τα ρωσικά ονόματα στην τοπωνυμία, η ρωσική λογοτεχνία πετιέται στον κάλαθο των αχρήστων, και όσα χρήματα εξοικονομούνται από αυτές τις ενέργειες μεταφέρονται στις Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις.

Μεταρρυθμίσεις γίνονται και στον ουκρανικό στρατό. Πρόσφατα το Γενικό Επιτελείο των Ενόπλων Δυνάμεων ξεκίνησε την αντικατάσταση του όρου με τον οποίο δηλώνονταν οι απώλειες μάχης κατά το σοβιετικό τρόπο («Gruz 200», δηλαδή «Φορτίο 200») με την έκφραση «Na shchyti» («Πάνω στην ασπίδα»), όπως αναφέρθηκε στη σελίδα του επιτελείου στο Φέισμπουκ.

Για να κάνει ευρύτερα γνωστή τη διαταγή του Γενικού Επιτελείου, ο Ίχορ Μιρονένκο (Ihor Myronenko) έφτιαξε ένα βίντεο στο Τικ-Τοκ, το οποίο γρήγορα διαδόθηκε ιότροπα και σημείωσε περισσότερες από 300.000 προβολές.

Ο Μιρονένκο είναι αξιωματικός ηθικής και ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης στο Στρατολογικό Γραφείο του Σούμι. Είναι μηχανικός το επάγγελμα, αλλά μετά τις 24 Φεβρουαρίου κατατάχθηκε στο στρατό και τώρα υπηρετεί στην περιοχή του Σούμι. Δεν περίμενε ότι το βίντεό του θα γινόταν τόσο δημοφιλές και παραδέχεται ότι το δημιούργησε κυρίως για το δικό του ακροατήριο. Χαρακτηρίζει αυτές τις γλωσσικές αλλαγές απόλυτα ταιριαστές:

«Η Υπηρεσία μας έχει πολλές ιδιαιτερότητες», λέει, «και συχνά πρέπει να ασχολούμαι με ταφές. Είναι κάτι αρκετά λυπηρό, πραγματικά θλιβερό. Έκανα αυτό το βίντεο μάλλον σε εκτέλεση της διαταγής του Γενικού Επιτελείου για τους συνδρομητές μου. Ήθελα να διαδώσω αυτό το μήνυμα στην περιοχή μου, για να το χρησιμοποιούν οι συνάδελφοί μου όταν έχουν να τελέσουν στρατιωτική τελετή ενταφιασμού. Οι χαρακτηρισμοί της σοβιετικής εποχής τώρα πια δεν αρμόζουν καθόλου στις περιστάσεις. Αντίθετα, είναι πολύ πιο δυνατό συμβολικά να μιλά κάνεις για τους νεκρούς του ως κάποιους που επέστρεψαν “πάνω στην ασπίδα”. Αυτό θα αλλάξει ριζικά τη στάση απέναντι στους πεσόντες μας και θα επιτρέψει να τιμηθεί σωστά η μνήμη τους».​
Οι όροι «Φορτίο 200» και «Φορτίο 300» (Cargo 200 και Cargo 300) είναι κατάλοιπο της χρηστικής προσέγγισης της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης, όταν στη διαδικασία της επιμελητείας δεν δινόταν προσοχή στους ανθρώπους, αλλά στο βάρος, συνεχίζει ο Μιρονένκο:

«Είναι χρηστικό, όπως ήταν τα πάντα στη Σοβιετική Ένωση. Οι άνθρωποι δεν μετριούνταν εκείνη την εποχή —μετριούνταν τα φορτία μεταφοράς. Αυτό ξεκίνησε με τον πόλεμο στο Αφγανιστάν, όπου το βάρος ενός τσίγκινου φερέτρου, με το σώμα μέσα, ήταν περίπου 200 κιλά. Ύστερα υπολόγιζαν πόσα φέρετρα χωρούσαν σε ένα αεροπλάνο. Σήμερα, που προσπαθούμε να απομακρυνθούμε από όλα αυτά, είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να πληρώσουμε πολύ ακριβό τίμημα. Πρέπει να σχηματίσουμε άλλες αφηγήσεις για τις επόμενες γενιές, έτσι ώστε να αναδειχθεί ο ηρωισμός των στρατιωτών μας».​
«Αυτοί οι όροι ανήκουν στην αργκό του στρατού, γεννήθηκαν κατά τη διάρκεια του πολέμου στο Αφγανιστάν και κέρδισαν ξανά σε δημοτικότητα στην αρχή του ρωσο-ουκρανικού πολέμου το 2014», λέει ο Ρουσλάν Ζαμπίλι, Ουκρανός ιστορικός, ειδικός στην ιστορία του ουκρανικού εθνικισμού και διευθυντής του Εθνικού Μνημείο Θυμάτων Κατοχικών Καθεστώτων στο Λβιβ. Σήμερα υπηρετεί κι αυτός στις ουκρανικές ένοπλες δυνάμεις στα ανατολικά της χώρας:​
«Όλα αυτά είναι διάλεκτος του στρατού. Υπήρχαν εδώ και πολύ καιρό και γνώρισαν μεγάλη διάδοση εξαιτίας του πολέμου από το 2014 και μετά. Στη συνέχεια εκφράσεις του στρατού άρχισαν να εμφανίζονται στον τύπο και έγιναν γνωστά σε απλούς πολίτες που δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με τον στρατό. Ο όρος «φορτίο» (gruz) γεννήθηκε την εποχή του πολέμου στο Αφγανιστάν. Το 1984 το Υπουργείο Άμυνας της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης έδωσε εντολή στο Σώμα Εφοδιασμού-Μεταφορών να χαρακτηρίσει διάφορα φορτία με διάφορους κωδικούς. Για παράδειγμα: «Φορτίο 100» σήμαινε φορτίο με όπλα, το «Φορτίο 200» ήταν φορτίο με πτώματα στρατιωτών, το «Φορτίο 300» ήταν φορτίο με τραυματίες, το «Φορτίο 400» είχε στρατιώτες με κατάγματα, και ούτω καθεξής. Υπήρχαν μέχρι και 800 τέτοιες σημάνσεις. Σημειώνονταν επίσης η μεταφορά φαρμάκων, χημικών όπλων και αιχμαλώτων πολέμου. Οι Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις σήμερα δεν χρησιμοποιούν επίσημα τέτοια αργκό, αλλά λόγω του ότι πολλοί στρατιώτες είναι εξοικειωμένοι με την ιστορία του πολέμου στο Αφγανιστάν, άρχισαν να τη χρησιμοποιούν ξανά».​
«Οι λέξεις “νουλ” (μηδέν), “μπρόνια” (πανοπλία), “ζελιόνκα” (πράσινο) είναι όλες σοβιετικοί γλωσσικοί νεοτερισμοί που έχουν εδραιωθεί στη γλώσσα και προέρχονται από τον πόλεμο του Αφγανιστάν», εξηγεί ο Ρουσλάν Ζαμπίλι.​
«Το “νουλ” είναι η διαχωριστική γραμμή μεταξύ των αντίπαλων πλευρών. Νομίζω ότι προέρχεται από στρατιωτική τοπογραφία και χαρτογραφία. Η λέξη “μπρόνια” χρησιμοποιήθηκε επίσης κατά τη διάρκεια του πολέμου στο Αφγανιστάν: έτσι αποκαλούσαν οι ασυρματιστές, όταν μιλούσαν μεταξύ τους, όλα τα τεθωρακισμένα οχήματα. Μερικές φορές, για να μην μαντέψει ο εχθρός τι λένε, έλεγαν στον ασύρματο ότι «έρχονται τα “κορομπότσκι” (τα κουτιά), δηλαδή τα τανκς, αλλά η λέξη «κορομπότσκι» δεν γνώρισε διάδοση. Κατά τη διάρκεια του πολέμου στην Τσετσενία στο ρωσικό στρατό τα τανκς ονομάζονταν “μίσκι” (τσάντες) στη ραδιοεπικοινωνία. Το «ζελιόνκα» είναι μια έκφραση που αναφέρεται σε χώρους πρασίνου. Το πολυβόλο ονομάζεται απλώς «πόκεμον», τα τουφέκια Καλάσνικοφ οι στρατιώτες στη συνηθισμένη επικοινωνία μεταξύ τους τα λένε «καλασμάτ».​
Παρά το ότι η σοβιετική στρατιωτική ορολογία έχει ριζώσει στην ουκρανική γλώσσα, με την έναρξη των στρατιωτικών επιχειρήσεων σε πλήρη κλίμακα ο ουκρανικός στρατός βίωσε μια ψυχική κατάρρευση, όπως πιστεύει ο Ρουσλάν Ζαμπίλι, ο οποίος στον ελεύθερο χρόνο του δίνει διαλέξεις στις στρατιωτικές μονάδες.

«Πολλά πράγματα αλλάζουν. Είναι ολοφάνερο ποιος είναι ο εχθρός και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν γίνεται λόγος για “καλούς” Ρώσους αφότου άρχισαν ανοιχτά να πολεμούν εναντίον μας. Το στρατιωτικό προσωπικό διαβάζει πολύ, ενδιαφέρεται όχι μόνο για τον ουκρανικό πολιτισμό αλλά και για τη στρατιωτική ιστορία. Όποτε έχω ελεύθερο χρόνο, τους κάνω διαλέξεις για την ιστορία του ουκρανικού στρατού. Όχι μόνο από σκοπιά της εφαρμογής, δηλαδή να διδάξω τις μεθόδους και τους τρόπους διεξαγωγής πολεμικών επιχειρήσεων, ή να προσαρμόσω τις τακτικές των στρατιωτών του Ουκρανικού Αντάρτικου Στρατού, της Ουκρανικής Λαϊκής Δημοκρατίας ή του Ψυχρού Πολέμου στις σύγχρονες συνθήκες —ο στρατός επιπλέον ενδιαφέρεται για τις ουκρανικές στρατιωτικές παραδόσεις. Και αυτή είναι μια φυσιολογική διαδικασία. Έτσι πρέπει να είναι», λέει ο Ζαμπίλι, ειδικός στην ιστορία του ουκρανικού εθνικισμού.​
Για τον Ζαμπίλι η αλλαγή του όρου «Φορτίο 200» σε «Επί της ασπίδας» είναι συζητήσιμη καθώς αυτή η έκφραση δεν είναι σύμφυτη με την ουκρανική στρατιωτική παράδοση. Γι’ αυτό συμβουλεύει να στραφούμε στην παράδοση των ουκρανικών δημοτικών τραγουδιών.

«Το θέμα είναι αμφιλεγόμενο. Στην ουκρανική στρατιωτική παράδοση, κανείς δεν έχει πει “Πάνω στην ασπίδα”. Η έκφραση “Με την ασπίδα ή πάνω στην ασπίδα” έρχεται από την αρχαία Ελλάδα και αναφέρεται στους Σπαρτιάτες που στέλνονταν από τις μητέρες τους στη μάχη με τη φράση: “Να επιστρέψεις είτε με την ασπίδα ή πάνω στην ασπίδα”, δηλαδή ή νικητής ή νεκρός, αλλά με τιμή. Υπάρχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις και ερμηνείες για πολλά πράγματα, και στο μέλλον και αυτό προφανώς θα γίνει αντικείμενο ξεχωριστών μελετών, αλλά τώρα δεν είναι η κατάλληλη στιγμή. Νομίζω ότι οι ρίζες της παράδοσης μπορούν να βρεθούν πολύ εύκολα αν στραφούμε στην ουκρανική λαϊκή παράδοση, στα ουκρανικά κοζάκικα και δημοτικά τραγούδια του 20ού αιώνα. Εκεί θα βρούμε όλα όσα χρειαζόμαστε».​
Ο Βολοντίμιρ Τιμτσούκ (Volodymyr Tymchuk), ποιητής, συνταγματάρχης του ουκρανικού στρατού και διδάσκων στην Εθνική Ακαδημία Στρατού Ξηράς, εγκρίνει προσωπικά μια τέτοια αλλαγή στην ορολογία. Προσθέτει όμως ότι θα είναι δύσκολο να αλλάξει αμέσως η πρακτική χρήση:

«Το Γενικό Επιτελείο μπορεί να ξεκινήσει αλλαγές και να καθορίσει τις τάσεις. Όταν άλλαξε τα σύμβολα, τα ονόματα των μονάδων και τις στολές, υπήρχαν πολλοί που αντιτάχθηκαν, αλλά σε τριάντα χρόνια οι πάντες τα έχουν ξεχάσει. Είναι όμως πιο δύσκολο να αλλάξει το ενδιάθετο λεξιλόγιο του καθενός παρά τα εξωτερικά χαρακτηριστικά. Και το λεξιλόγιο απαιτεί αλλαγή στον εσωτερικό κόσμο πολλών ανθρώπων. Η πρακτική του πολιτικού μας πολιτισμού δείχνει ότι θα είναι δύσκολο γίνει αμέσως η αλλαγή, γιατί το αίμα πολλών ανθρώπων, η τύχη οικογενειών και πολλές τραγωδίες είναι συνδεδεμένες με Φορτία 200 και 300. Είναι κάτι που έχει ήδη σφηνωθεί στη συνείδηση με “οδυνηρό καρφί”. Η ετικέτα “Πάνω στην ασπίδα” είναι πιο επίσημη, αλλά το “Φορτίο 200” είναι μια καθαρή οπτική εικόνα που χρησιμοποιείται στη λογοτεχνία, στον κινηματογράφο και στην καθημερινή ομιλία», εξηγεί ο συνταγματάρχης.​
«Το “Πάνω στην ασπίδα” είναι ιεροπρεπές και μεγαλειώδες, και θα έπρεπε μάλλον να συμπεριληφθεί εξ αρχής στην τελετή αποχαιρετισμού του νεκρού, ώστε να μείνει χαραγμένο στη μνήμη των ανθρώπων που υπέστησαν απώλειες. Το “Φορτίο 200” φέρνει στο νου τη δραματική εικόνα οχημάτων μετακομιδής. Χρησιμοποιείται στη λογοτεχνία, στην ποίηση, στον κινηματογράφο και στην καθημερινή συνομιλία. Οι στρατιωτικοί μερικές φορές είναι πολύ δεισιδαίμονες όσον αφορά αυτά τα θέματα και είναι συχνά απρόθυμοι να αλλάξουν τα καθιερωμένα. Προσωπικά εγώ αυτήν την ιδέα την εγκρίνω, γιατί είμαι υπέρ της σωστής έμφασης. Αλλά πιστεύω ότι οι δυσκολίες στη διάδοση της φράσης “Πάνω στην ασπίδα” μπορεί και να οφείλονται στο γεγονός ότι δεν υπάρχουν ασπίδες σήμερα», λέει ο Τιμτσούκ.​
Κατά τη γνώμη του η απόρριψη του ρωσισμού στο στρατό δεν φτάνει στο πρακτικό επίπεδο παρά μόνο εν μέρει.

Η χρήση της λέξης «παν» (ανάλογη του «κύριε» στα ουκρανικά) στη στρατιωτική ομιλία συνάντησε σημαντική αντίσταση στις Ένοπλες Δυνάμεις:

«Είχαμε μια μετάβαση από το να απευθύνεται κανείς σε κάποιον με το “ταβάρις” (σύντροφε) στο “παν” [κατά λέξη “αφέντη”]. Όλοι οι αξιωματικοί που υπηρετούσαν τότε έλεγαν: “Γιατί με αποκαλείτε «παν»; Παν σημαίνει κάποιον που έχει άλογο, γη, σπίτι και χρήματα. Εγώ είμαι ένας άστεγος αξιωματικός, άρα τι αφέντης είμαι;” Όσοι ήθελαν τις αλλαγές και έλεγαν ότι αυτός ήταν ο αρχαίος τρόπος απεύθυνσης μεταξύ των τυφεκιοφόρων, έπεσαν πάνω στη σοβιετική νοοτροπία του ευρύτερου κοινού: το 95% των ερωτηθέντων δεν το δέχτηκαν. Μόνο ριζοσπαστικές καταστάσεις όπως ο πόλεμος μας ανάγκασαν να απαλλαγούμε από τέτοια ερωτήματα. Τώρα πια το ζήτημα του “ταβάρις” δεν υφίσταται, μολονότι κι αυτό ήταν κάποτε υπό συζήτηση. Επί Γιούσενκο αυτός ο τρόπος απεύθυνσης ακυρώθηκε, έπειτα ο Γιανουκόβιτς τον επανέφερε. Επί Ποροσένκο, και μέχρι σήμερα, η λέξη «παν» εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει.​
Η φράση «Πάνω στην ασπίδα», προβλέπει ο Τιμτσούκ, «θα συνεχίσει να χρησιμοποιείται μαζί με το “Φορτίο 200”».

«Στην ποίηση η φόρμουλα “Με την ασπίδα ή πάνω στην ασπίδα” εμφανίζεται αρκετά συχνά. Είναι μια πολύ γνωστή μεταφορά και οι άνθρωποι που γράφουν ποίηση είναι συνήθως καλλιεργημένοι και μορφωμένοι, οπότε εδώ δεν θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα. Αξίζει όμως να σημειώσουμε ότι ένα από τα χαρακτηριστικά της ποίησης είναι ότι προσπαθεί να χρησιμοποιεί λέξεις καθημερινές, γι’ αυτό και υπάρχουν οι εικόνες του Φορτίου 200. Λέξεις όπως “νουλ”, “πρεντοκ” (πρόγονος) και “ζελιόνκα” διεισδύουν κι αυτές αρκετά γρήγορα στο νου του κοινού ανθρώπου. Αποτυπώνονται, αλλάζουν συνειδήσεις και το αποτύπωμά τους είναι βαθύ. Τέτοια πράγματα επηρεάζουν τη συναισθηματική και ψυχολογική μνήμη, τη μνήμη της απώλειας», λέει ο Τιμτσούκ.​
Για την ώρα ο Τιμτσούκ ασχολείται με τη έκδοση μιας συλλογής πολεμικών ποιημάτων με τίτλο «In principio erat verbum». Είναι ποιήματα γραμμένα από στρατιωτικούς. Ο Τιμτσούκ τονίζει ότι είναι απαραίτητο να μιλάμε για τη γλώσσα διαρκώς, και να αναζητούμε ομοϊδεάτες με τη συνεργασία των οποίων θα μπορούσαν να προχωρήσουν κάποιες αλλαγές.

«Η επιλογή της ουκρανικής γλώσσας είναι στην πραγματικότητα επιλογή υπαρξιακή. Αν το έθνος μας θέλει να επιβιώσει, θα επιλέγει την ουκρανική γλώσσα, αν όμως δεν κατανοήσει την αναγκαιότητα της επιβίωσης, δεν θα την επιλέγει. Είναι απαραίτητο να γράφουμε γι’ αυτό συνεχώς, όχι μόνο να κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια εδώ ή εκεί με την ελπίδα ότι όλα θα τακτοποιηθούν από μόνα τους. Όλοι οι όροι του ενεστώτος χρόνου σπέρνονται πλατύτερα και θα βγάλουν ρίζες βαθιές, αν και δεν μου αρέσουν όλοι. Αυτό που θέλω να σημειώσω είναι ότι αξίζει να εστιάσουμε στη χάραξη ενός καθαρού και προφανούς μίγματος ουκρανικών και ρωσικών (surzhyk), αποτελούμενου από λέξεις παραμορφωμένες με ρωσικό τρόπο. Και επειδή αυτό οργανικά ακούγεται ουκρανικό, ακόμα κι αν δεν έχει πάρει συγκεκριμένο μορφή, είναι μάλλον απαραίτητο να του δώσουμε ζωή, να το αφήσουμε να βγει στον κόσμο», καταλήγει ο Τιμτσούκ.​
του Roman Tyshchenko-Lamanskyi, μεταφρασμένο αγγλικά από τον Vitalii Holich και ελληνικά από τον Earion









Linguistic purge. This is how the Ukrainian army gives up Soviet expressions


Instead of «Gruz 200», the Soviet slang used for casualties in war, Ukrainians are urged to say «Na shchyti» («On the shield»). We spoke with servicemen, historians and writers currently serving in the army about the relevance of such replacements, other samples of Soviet military slang that has...



tvoemisto.tv


----------

